# James Renwick on Christ's judgments against Britain and Ireland



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 7, 2019)

A point worth pondering as Northern Ireland is about to have abortion and same-sex marriage foisted upon it:

O judgments! sudden and sore wasting judgments are coming on Britain and Ireland. Christ mounted on the red horse of severity will ride through the breadth and length of these lands.

James Renwick to the Honourable Societies of Strangers at Lewarden, in Friesland, 18 February 1686 in Thomas Houston (ed.), _Spiritual Support and Consolation in Difficult Times: The Letters of the Rev. James Renwick_ (1865) in _Works Doctrinal and Practical of the Rev. Thomas Houston, D.D_. (4 vols, Edinburgh, 1876), 4: 142.


----------

